# Dog allowed in villas in Trade Free zone Ras Al Khaimah



## Kgentile (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello. 
I really need your help.

I am planning on moving to the free-trade zone in Ras Al Khaimah in a few months and want to bring my Chihuahua along with me.

Is anyone aware if there is any problem with my dog living with me in the villa?
I want to be completely sure before I get her all her vaccinations.
I cannot find this information online.

Please advise!


----------

